# Adding to the herd!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Woohoo!

We are making some new additions to the herd, the first being:

Heatherwood C My Little Squirt
S:Rosasharn's J Charleston *S
SS: Rosasharn's Julius *S SD: ARMCH Rosasharn's Tom's Bit-O-Honey 4*D 'E' AR1810
D:Twin Creeks ARG Fire Within
DS: MCH Twin Creeks BW Aragorn *S DD: MCH HBF LS Darlin Clementine *D 

We are having her bred to:
Rosasharn GX Caviar *S
S: ++B Rosasharn's TL Galaxy *S 'E' 
SS: ++B ARMCH Rosasharn's Tiger L ++*S 'E' SD: ARMCH Rosasharn's Eclipse 2*D 'E'
D:Rosasharn FS Ikura 5*D 
DS: MCH Twin Creeks WB Fire Storm *S 'E' DD: ARMCH Rosasharn's TL Unagi 4*D

And

Heatherwood C Chardonay
S:Rosasharn's J Charleston *S
SS: Rosasharn's Julius *S SD: ARMCH Rosasharn's Tom's Bit-O-Honey 4*D 'E' AR1810
D:Hill Country WB Sangria 2*D
DS: MCH Goodwood Weisbaden +*S 'E' DD:Green Gate Ice Princess *D

We are having her bred to:
Rosasharn FS Senshi *S
S:MCH Twin Creeks WB Fire Storm *S 'E'
SS: MCH Goodwood Weisbaden +*S 'E' SD:MCH/CH Twin Creeks BH Mariri's Zinnia 4*D 'E' 
D: ARMCH Rosasharn's TL Unagi 4*D 'E' 
DS: ++B ARMCH Rosasharn's Tiger L ++*S 'E' DD: ARMCH Rosasharn's Uni 3*D 'E' 


We have some others in the works- but they are set in stone yet, so will post those later! :greengrin: 
Pictures to come!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

SWEET!!! Congrats! They have some really nice lines! Don't forget to ad pics when ya get a chance!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW - congrats!!!!!!!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## justthemomforthejob (Jan 22, 2009)

OK - I am officially intimidated!! I am SUCH a newbie to goats! That they have such "lines" and that people can tell so much from looking at utters, etc. etc. just blows me away!!

I'm just a Mom who wants her baby to have healthy milk.....I hope to be as goat savvy as some of you...some day.  I have a LOT of reading to do........


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Some pretty heavyweight bloodlines there. You should be very pleased.


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

justthemomforthejob said:


> OK - I am officially intimidated!! I am SUCH a newbie to goats! That they have such "lines" and that people can tell so much from looking at utters, etc. etc. just blows me away!!
> 
> I'm just a Mom who wants her baby to have healthy milk.....I hope to be as goat savvy as some of you...some day.  I have a LOT of reading to do........


Don't feel bad. I know nothing about minis and dairy breeds, as we raise Kikos, so these girls amaze me when they see a bloodline and know exactly who it is and can tell you about other goats from that bloodline. All I know is every time I see pictures of these cuties I want an whole herd of them!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Dont worry- you WILL learn as you go along. I felt the exact same way when I started out.
Owning goats is an ongoing learning process! Hours and hours of research and reading 

I am really excited about these girls because both of their dams- FULL sisters are residing in the Twin Creeks herd.

Chardonnay's mothers full sister is: http://www.twincreeksfarm.com/MCH%20Chardonnay.htm

And Squirt's mothers full sister is: http://www.twincreeksfarm.com/MCH%20Mit ... Silver.htm

So Im expecting great things from these girls, and the fact they are bred is just going to be a bonus!
:greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Okay- the next addition to the herd is going to be:

Dragonfly WC Colorado *S (4/8/06)

S: Rosasharn's Watercolor *S
SS: Rosasharn's Summer Sol *S SD: ARMCH Goodwood Waterlilly 2*D
D: Fairlea Clio *D 
DS: Stonewall's Apocalypse Now +S DD: MCH Fairlea Heidi 'E'

Now this is going to be a very special addition to us. We had his littermate brother Dragonfly WC Thistle *S, who we found dead outside his house on Christmas morning. The vet thinks he broke his neck. :scratch: We were distraught over losing him and we were looking for a "replacement" but nothing was quite right. UNTIL- we got a phonecall the other day offering us his littermate brother! We were over the moon! It looks like we are headed out on a road trip to North Carolina to pick him up in the next few weeks! :stars: 

Colorado was the pick of the litter and was reserved before birth, he's only being sold since she is selling out of her nigi's.
I can probably find a baby picture of him, but dont have any recent ones as of yet. He is a red with quite a bit of white.


----------

